# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR XI] imprimer un rapport A3 sur une imprimante A4 ?

## kikidrome

bonjour
un collgue me demande s'il existe un moyen d'imprimer un rapport A3 sur une imprimante A4 ? en faisant un peu comme excel quand il s'adapte  la taille de la feuille...  priori, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible mais peut-tre avez vous des ides ?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

Possible uniquement avec l'imprimate. Mais y'a carrment moyen !
Tu connais l'imprimante ?

----------


## kikidrome

peux tu me dire comment faire ?
exemple, j'ai un driver d'e imprimante kyocera mita dp-3600 (mais je n'ai pas cette imprimante relie  mon pc). je dveloppe le rapport avec cette config et j'aimerais imprimer sur ma HP PSC 2350 series...
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Coocky10

Bonjour, 

Dans les paramtres d'impression, regarde si tu as une option genre mise  l'chelle.

----------


## kikidrome

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Dans les paramtres d'impression, regarde si tu as une option genre mise  l'chelle.


merci pour l'ide. j'ai bien une option "ajuster au format" mais  ne fonctionne pas... c'est ok en hauteur mais pas en largeur...
j'ai aussi essay 50% mais c'est tronqu sur la largeur...
 ::roll::

----------


## kikidrome

> Possible uniquement avec l'imprimate. Mais y'a carrment moyen !
> Tu connais l'imprimante ?


peux tu m'aider ?
 ::oops::

----------


## Aitone

Quelle est la rfrence de l'imprimante ? Tu la connais ?

----------


## kikidrome

> Quelle est la rfrence de l'imprimante ? Tu la connais ?


j'ai un driver d'e imprimante kyocera mita dp-3600 (mais je n'ai pas cette imprimante relie  mon pc). je dveloppe le rapport avec cette config et j'aimerais imprimer sur ma HP PSC 2350 series...

 ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

Quand je vais dans Format d'impression j'ai la possibilit de faire cei (cf pice jointe). C'est une Dell toute basique.

----------


## kikidrome

> Quand je vais dans Format d'impression j'ai la possibilit de faire cei (cf pice jointe). C'est une Dell toute basique.


as tu essay d'imprimer ?
j'ai essay d'imprimer un A3 en adaptant mais c'est tronqu (voir rponse un peu + haut)
 ::?:

----------


## Aitone

en mettant toutes les marges  0 ?

----------


## kikidrome

ben, c'est vraiment tronqu.... ce ne sont pas les marges qui vont faire la diffrence.. ca m'ennerve car en hauteur, c'est nickel..
il y a qq chose qui m'chappe
 ::pleure::

----------


## Coocky10

Bonsoir

- Si possible essai avec une autre imprimante.
- Met  jour les pilotes de ton imprimante.

Pour moi c'est la seule solution que de passer par la mise  l'chelle dans les options de l'imprimante.

----------


## kikidrome

> Bonsoir
> 
> - Si possible essai avec une autre imprimante.
> - Met  jour les pilotes de ton imprimante.
> 
> Pour moi c'est la seule solution que de passer par la mise  l'chelle dans les options de l'imprimante.


je n'ai qu'un seule imprimante et mes drivers sont  jour et  ne marche pas  ::?: 
as tu essay avec ton imprimante ?

----------


## Aitone

As-tu PDF Creator ou un logiciel du genre ?
L'astuce serait d'diter l'tat en PDF , ce qui permet de le rduire en A4, puis d'diter le PDF.
Un peu galre mais si c'est le seul moyen...

----------


## Coocky10

Bon j'ai pu faire quelque essais avec une imprimante photocopieuse.

En fait l'option de mise  l'chelle marche mais le problme est le format de dpart, je m'explique.

Si ton rapport est A3, quand tu change d'imprimante, si celle ci ne gre pas le A3, du coup ton format de dpart devient A4 et donc ton tat s'tale sur deux pages A4 et quand on fait mise  l'chelle, et bien il fait la mise  l'chelle pour deux A4 et donc ca change rien (il fait pas la mise  l'chelle d'un A3), mme si on modifie l'chelle manuellement, il rduit sur une page et puis sur l'autre, mais ne rassemble pas les deux....

Donc ca marche que si t'on imprimante gre le A3 et que tu veut le mettre en A4, sinon ca marche pas....

Et donc je rejoins Adrien pour la solution genre freepdf ou pdf creator....

----------


## kikidrome

> Bon j'ai pu faire quelque essais avec une imprimante photocopieuse.
> 
> En fait l'option de mise  l'chelle marche mais le problme est le format de dpart, je m'explique.
> 
> Si ton rapport est A3, quand tu change d'imprimante, si celle ci ne gre pas le A3, du coup ton format de dpart devient A4 et donc ton tat s'tale sur deux pages A4 et quand on fait mise  l'chelle, et bien il fait la mise  l'chelle pour deux A4 et donc ca change rien (il fait pas la mise  l'chelle d'un A3), mme si on modifie l'chelle manuellement, il rduit sur une page et puis sur l'autre, mais ne rassemble pas les deux....
> 
> Donc ca marche que si t'on imprimante gre le A3 et que tu veut le mettre en A4, sinon ca marche pas....
> 
> Et donc je rejoins Adrien pour la solution genre freepdf ou pdf creator....


Ok, merci pour l'explication... En fait,  marche quand on n'en a pas besoin  ::mouarf:: 
Je vais essayer avec pdf creator et je vous redis !

----------


## kikidrome

> As-tu PDF Creator ou un logiciel du genre ?
> L'astuce serait d'diter l'tat en PDF , ce qui permet de le rduire en A4, puis d'diter le PDF.
> Un peu galre mais si c'est le seul moyen...


Effectivement, ca marche trs bien de cette faon.
Merci pour l'ide  ::king::

----------

